
Finding Great Developers (2006) - sbolt
https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/09/06/finding-great-developers-2/
======
viranchee
I am good at Programming and Development. But my pay is low. Hence I am
constantly applying and looking out for jobs.

------
melling
2006

